# My area in the snow Pics



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

these are the stables behind my house..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Village Churchyard


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2022)

The pics are lovely.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

My house in the snow.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Dec 12, 2022)

Snow on the Lakeland Fells across Morecambe Bay this morning.

Scafell Pike in the middle (Englands highest mountain) between Dow Crag and Coniston Old Man. These are 25-30miles away!


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

My church.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

That’s enough. I hope you enjoyed the pictures. As you can tell, I always enjoyed the snow and take lots of pictures during snows. I have  many, many more from over the years, but enough is enough.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Same photo twice. Sorry.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


If you don’t mind, I would like to download and enlarge it. It would look nice in my winter scenes I hang in my great room. I change pictures every season.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


What is the breed of this bird?


----------



## JustDave (Dec 12, 2022)

I enjoyed your pictures.  Lovely.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 12, 2022)

I liked all the pics.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Our local Canal Towpath...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

Here is a picture of the Sandia Mountains in Albuquerque. I took this picture while hanging outside of a helicopter. Yes, we were pretty low.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

Taken in D.C.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

A bridge overpass of the interstate.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

A friend trying to get to the woods to throw down some peanuts.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

I have no idea where this was taken.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Our Woods...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

At the nearby farm


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

This is the lane through the woods which leads to my house...


----------



## katlupe (Dec 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is the lane through the woods which leads to my house...


Love your snow pictures so much! This one going through the forest reminds me of my previous home. Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Love your snow pictures so much! This one going through the forest reminds me of my previous home. Thank you for sharing them!


Thank you Kat, I take pictures solely for other people to enjoy so thank you very much for the feedback,,,  just so you get some bearings , my house is just a mile further on from where I took this photo..


----------



## Jules (Dec 14, 2022)

This is such a unique winter for those of you in southern England.  You’ve captured it beautifully, holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is such a unique winter for those of you in southern England.  You’ve captured in beautifully, holly.


that's very kind of you to say Jules.. really, thank you very much, but snow is not Unique here..despite it being the warmest place in the UK in summer, we usually get snow in winter.. just not every year.. and not quite as much as this ..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2022)

Both of you have such nice, snowy pictures.  I'm wondering when we will get some.  It's forecast for the coming day but I don't know how much we'll get.

Thanks for sharing these pictures!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Holly, I absolutely love and enjoy all your photos, the ones in this thread are beautiful.  You are an excellent photographer, and we appreciate your sharing with us.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Holly, I absolutely love and enjoy all your photos, the ones in this thread are beautiful.  You are an excellent photographer, and we appreciate your sharing with us.


Thank you SB... you're very kind.. My pleasure is in your enjoyment of them


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Our local Canal Towpath...


Holly, what amazing photos! You take a scene that could be drab, and put color and contrast in it. What camera do you use? This is amazing, and I love all your photos. I want to take up photography in my spare time, I really do. Love It!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


This photo could be a screen saver. So serene and tranquil. Thank you!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 15, 2022)

Been There said:


> View attachment 255532
> My house in the snow.


Thanks for the snow photo! Looks like you had a lot of snow! Is someone shoveling up front?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 15, 2022)

Been There said:


> View attachment 255568


What a panoramic view! Loved the contrast between the blue-green water and snow-capped mountains.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Holly, what amazing photos! You take a scene that could be drab, and put color and contrast in it. What camera do you use? This is amazing, and I love all your photos. I want to take up photography in my spare time, I really do. Love It!


 Thank you very much.... I mainly chop and change between using my Old fuji finepix S7000.. and my Iphone 12 pro..  there are a few that were taken on a Sony RX100


----------



## Trish (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Very nice photos and lots more snow than we had!  I love Robins and you have captured this one well.


----------



## Trish (Dec 16, 2022)

Been There said:


> View attachment 255551


Would make a nice Christmas card


----------



## Trish (Dec 16, 2022)

So many great photos here.  Thank you.  Lovely to see all the snow scenes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Trish said:


> Very nice photos and lots more snow than we had!  I love Robins and you have captured this one well.


I have a family of Robins in my garden..had them for years.. they come and sit on the handle of the spade or fork if I;m working in the garden, so quite happy around me, so I'm able to get good photos of them... Here's another one..


----------



## Been There (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Trish (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have a family of Robins in my garden..had them for years.. they come and sit on the handle of the spade or fork if I;m working in the garden, so quite happy around me, so I'm able to get good photos of them... Here's another one..


That's really nice.  My mother has robins who nest in her garden and they are very bold.


----------



## Been There (Dec 18, 2022)

Neighbor’s Car


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Our local little lending library in the church grounds in the snow


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Our main street in our small market town...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Iron_Lord (Dec 27, 2022)

There is something calm and peaceful about being outdoors in the winter and surrounded by snow. Your photos capture that feeling.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 27, 2022)

Trish said:


> That's really nice.  My mother has robins who nest in her garden and they are very bold.


We had a blue Jay nest in a pine near us one year, picky little buggers, everytime going to the car they'd dive bomb us. Till the chicks flew away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Thanks Holly, awesome pics as usual.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Holly, awesome pics as usual.


Thanks muchly SB... very kind...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Our little market town centre..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Our little market town centre..


Magical!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 29, 2022)

I am going to be sad when your snow is gone. I love your pictures! Snow has such a peaceful feeling about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I am going to be sad when your snow is gone. I love your pictures! Snow has such a peaceful feeling about it.


It's actually gone now Kat... these are pictures I took last week.. ..however they are forecasting a return for it again soon..


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2022)

Less snow than NY or the UK, but it is snow.  Much deeper in the mountains, average snowpack is approaching 6 ft there.

Like the new picture of @hollydolly !  Looking good.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)




----------

